# LIRC defekt nach Kernel update

## stuffi

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe gerade eben auf Kernel 2.6.21-r4 (gentoo-sources) geupdated und auch anschließend alle gegen den Kernel kompilierten Pakete re-emerged - unter anderem auch LIRC.

Da fiel mir auf, daß sich mein VDR plötzlich nicht mehr über LIRC steuern ließ, er hatte aber beim Start keine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt. Laut syslog hat LIRC den VDR als client akzeptiert.

Auch LIRC meldete keine Fehler - lirc_dev und lirc_serial waren vorhanden, /dev/lirc/0 auch.

dmesg zeigte uA folgendes:

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

```

IRW jedoch zeigte bei einem Tastendruck nichts an.

mode2 und cat /dev/lirc/0 prduzierten hingegen den ganz normalen output - d.h. Fernbedienung und Empfänger funktionieren.

Als nächstes rief ich irrecord auf, das beim ersten Tastendruck auf der Fernbedinung abstürzte:

```

[...]

Press RETURN now to start recording.

irrecord: no data for 10 secs, aborting

irrecord: gap not found, can't continue

```

Ich habe übrigens keine 10s gewartet, sondern sofort auf eine Taste gedrückt.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem, oder eine Idee, was das eigentliche Problem sein könnte - ich bin zur Zeit mit meinem Latein am Ende...

LG

Stuffi

----------

## musv

Eigentlich hast du ja noch Glück, daß bei Dir wenigstens noch /dev/lirc/0 vorhanden ist. Das ist nämlich ab 2.6.22 ganz verschwunden. Siehe dazu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-551953-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569747-highlight-.html

Ich benutz 2.6.21-r3, und da geht's noch. Helfen kann ich Dir leider auch nicht, aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, daß ich nicht auf 2.6.21-r4 updaten werd. 

Der Output von dmesg sieht eigentlich ganz normal aus. Ich denk mal, da wird in nächster Zeit wohl ein Lirc-Update kommen müssen.

PS: irrecord hab ich nie wirklich hinbekommen. Das hatte bei mir bisher immer vorher abgebrochen. Aber die Configs von der Lirc-Seite funktionieren eigentlich ganz gut.

----------

## stuffi

Ich bin reumütig zu 2.6.20-r8 zurückgekehrt und siehe da - alles funktioniert wieder.

Danke & LG

Stuffi

----------

## l3u

Da lob ich mir die vanilla-sources! 2.6.21.6 und keine Probleme!

----------

## firefly

die version 0.8.2 ist offizell nur bis 2.6.20 getestet worden

http://lirc.org/faq.html#compilation

----------

## musv

Hab die Lösung des fehlenden Lirc-Devices gefunden. 

make oldconfig hat nicht die vollständige Konfiguration von 2.6.21 zu 2.6.22 rübergeholt. Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, als bei dmesg das ir-Device gar nicht erkannt wurde. Wenig später hab ich dann rausgefunden, daß die ganze TV-Karte nicht erkannt wurde. 

Ein Blick in die Kernel-Config hat dann gezeigt, daß zwar v4l und v4l1 (deprecated) aktivert waren, aber in diesem Zweig einfach mal alles ausgewählten Gerätschaften deaktivert waren. Hab meine WinTV-Karte wieder ausgewählt. Jetzt funktioniert's problemlos.

----------

